# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Prejardhja e fjales Albania?

## s0ni

Me shuani nje kuriozitet se nuk e di nga vjen prejardhja e fjales Albania.  Ilirine dhe Shqiperine e di pse ju vune shtetit tone por Albania se di.

----------


## Sokoli

Me sa di unë, egzistojnë dy versione krzesore.
I  Një ndër fiset më të fuqishme Ilire ka qënë fisi i Albanëve. Thuhet se prej tyre vjen emërtimi Albania.

II Vjen nga Latinishtja, Alba (rrënja), Lindja (e Diellit kuptohet).

----------


## s0ni

Faleminderit shume Sokol,
Kur kam shkruajtur hartim per nje klase ja futa kot.  Albania ja kane vene emrin Shqiptaret sepse bota nuk dinte te thonte dot fjalen Shqiperia dhe vunen Albania.  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   (Versioni im i historise te emrit Albania)

----------


## armando2001

Eliona,

Perkundrazi, perdorimi i emertimit Shqiperi nga vete shqiptaret eshte shume me i vone se ai Albania ose Arberia.

Shkurt, emertimi vjen nga fisi Albanoi qe jetonin ne Shqiperine e mesme mes Tiranes dhe Krujes se sotme. Per here te pare ky fis permendet nga nje astronom dhe gjeograf Egjiptian qe quhej Ptoleme dhe qe jetoi rreth shek 2 p.K. 

Kerko tek temat e tjera ne forum sepse aty kjo ceshtje eshte konsumuar ne imtesi.

Pershendetje

----------


## thorgal

kam lexuar  se  ALBANIA vjen nga fjala indoeuropiane alpe dhe se prandaj ka  pasur dhe ka  disa vende te tjera malore si ne kaukaz skoci ose itali qe quhen njesoj  kjo teori mu duk interesante prandaj e shkruajta

----------


## Pelasgian

Besimi im eshte ky.

Duhet te behen shume studime serioze rreth gjuhes, burimit te fjaleve etj. Shume Albanolog jane duke punuar ne kete aspekt. Kisha vequar ketu punen e palodheshme te Zoteri Nezir Myrtes, Albanolog, i cili ka bere studim te thelle rreth prejardhjes se fjaleve shqipe-  bashk01@aol.com

Une personalishte mendoj se fjala SHQIPTAR eshte me e vjeter se qfaredo fjale tjeter si Arber, Albanoi etj. Se shpejti do te behet kjartesimi i prejardhjes se Shqiptareve. Kjo do te shpjegoj se Shqiptaret jane populli me i lashte ne Ballkan dhe nder me te lasht ne Evrope. 

Shqiptare jane populli, kurse te tjeret jane fise. Eshte e mundeshme qe te tjeret ta therrasin kete populle sipas nje fisi, por jo vete populli.

Vaso Pash Shkodrani ne librin e tij te shkruar para 120 viteve shkruan. Po ta therasesh nje Shqiptar ALBANIAN eshte SHARJE per te. Vaso Pasha ka jetuar dhe shkruar ne kete kohe. 

Me sa e mbaj ne mend per here te pare fjalen ALBAN e perdore nje francez, para 1000 viteve.  Keshtu me vone kjo fjale behet e zakonshme nga te huajte te cilet per Shqiptaret lexonin vetem ne shkrimet e Francezeve, Anglezeve etj.

Me nderime,

----------


## ZANOR

nga teorite me te besueshme  dhe me te verteuara eshte se emri Albanoi vjen nga fisi ilir i Albaneve (sic e theksoi edhe Armando 2001). Ndersa persa i perket emrit shqipetar ky eshte shume me i heret. Thuhet se Pirroja i madh i quante ushtaret e vete ilire bijte e shqiponjes dhe krenohej vazhdimisht me ta. Sipas tij celesi i fitoreve te tij ishin bijte e shqiponjes, pra shqipetaret. 
Ka edhe nje teori tjeter qe thote se shqipetare ishin te gjithe luftetaret qe mbanin mbi krye shqiponjen dykrenare pas vdekjes se skenderbeut por neve na pelqen me shume varianti i pare(lol)

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Pelasgian

Shume mire Illirian,

Jam mese i sigurte se te gjitha informatat qe na duhen i gjejme ne studimet antike. Fatemiresishte jane shkruar me qindra libra per Aleksandrin e madh dhe te tjeret.

Do te ishte mire nese mund ta gjesh saktesishte ne cilen liber dhe cili autor ka shkruar per thenien e Pirros, apo te tjera thenie te rendesishme per popullin Shqiptar., ne menyre qe te mos mbetet si thashetheme. Ne e dime fare mire se Shqiptaret jane mbushur me to, e tash kane nevoj per fakte konkrete. Faktet jane gjithkund, ne vetem duhet ti shpalosim.

Si psh gati ne qdo liber antike shihet Zeusi me Shqiponje ne dore.

Shqiponja do te na gjeje informatat dhe do te na tregoj rrugen para. Sepse nuk do ti harroj djemte e saj.

Nderime,

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nga teorite me te reja, fjala Albania vjen nga fjala *Alp* nga Malet e Alpeve kurse *Ania* nga fjala Anë. Dmth " Anët e Alpeve". Duke e ditur se Shqiperia eshte vend i begate me male, kjo teori nuk mund te mirret si absurde. 

Sidoqofte, kjo eshte vetem nje teori. 

StarCraft

----------


## ZANOR

Teori ka plot dhe absurde dhe jo absurde. Asnjeri nga ne nuk eshte shkencetar per ti gjykuar ne thjesht diskutojme dhe cmojme teorite me serioze dhe me te bazuara ne fakte.
Ate punen e ushtareve te Pirros Pelasgian une e kam lexuar ne librin e Sabri Godos "Ali Pashe Tepelena"
Ndersa persa i perket shqiponjes ajo eshte nje mister. Di se shqiponjq ka qene edhe simbol i romakeve te lashte prej nga e moren edhe shume popuj te tjere si gjermanet,polaket etj. Shqiponja qe kemi ne ne flamur (me dy koka) eshte simbol i Bizantit (Skenderbeu e mori prej tyre). Fakti qe ka dy koka simbolizon ndarjen e Perandorise Romake me dysh ne perandorine e lindjes (Bizantin) dhe ate te perendimit. Prandaj kokat shikojne njera nga lindja tjetra nga perendimi.Kjo ishte per sa i perket shqiponjes me dy krere. Per sa i perket shqiponjes si simbol i vitalitetit dhe i mbijeteses ky duhet te jete nje koncept shume i lashte dhe ka qene perdorur nga Iliret. Ceshja shtrohet a ka qene ekskluzivitet vetem i ilireve, apo edhe ata e huazuan nga diku?
Kete le ta diskutojme dhe kush ka mundesi le te bjere fakte

----------


## malli

edhe une se dija se ne shqiptaret i themi SHQIPERIA 
dhe jo ALBANIA

----------


## Toro

Per sa i perket emertimit Albania, sic eshte e njohur neper bote, Shqiperia, ekzistojne teori nga me te ndryshmet.
Pa gjykuar asnje nga teorite e postuara nga bashkebiseduesit e mesiperm do te doja shtoja edhe nje tjeter:

Fjala ALBANIA eshte emertimi Latin i fjales ARBERIA ose ARBNIA( gegerisht).Me kete emer u cilesua zona ne te cilet banonin fiset ilire ose pasardhesit e tyre.
Si fjale ARBERIA eshte e perbere nga AR+ BANA , ku AR supozohet se  tregon :
a) Perendine e lashte greke te luftes Arin ( te cilin greket e vjeter e huan nga legjendat pellazge, e respektonin si perendi , por asnje qytet- shtet nuk kishte statuje te Arit).Iliret gjithashtu e njihnin Arin si perendi lufte por pervec tij sipas "Historise se Shqiperise" te  Pollo-Puto njihnin edhe Mentorin gjithashtu si perendi lufte.Dihet gjithashtu se fisi i Albaneve (ose i arbaneve njihet si nje nga fiset me luftarake nder fiset e tjera ilire dhe ka mundesi te gjitha fiset qe flisnin te njejten gjuhe me vone u emertuan sipas ketij fisi nga te huajt.(*) 
b) Tregon arin si mineral, si materie te paster dhe te cmueshme.

Fjala BAN(a) eshte fjale e perdorur edhe sot e kesaj dite prej arbereshve te Italise ne kuptimin e baneses, te shtepise.

Pra AR-BANA eshte banesa e Arit , perendise se luftes.Por me qe te huajt dhe kryesisht Latinet qe ishin dominues ne ate kohe ne pamundesi shqiptimi te rrokjes ARB e shqiptonin ate ALB, duke ndryshuar emrin ne Albania(**).Kurse greket ne pamundesi te shqiptimi te germes B ( e cila ekzistonte ne greqishten homerike, por me vone u be e paperdorshme) shqiptonin V.Keshtu pra Shqiperine ata  e quanin ARVANIA ndersa shqiptaret arvanitas.Turqit me vone e deformuan akoma me teper fjalen Arvanitas duke e shqiptuar Arnavut dhe me vone Arnaut dhe Shqiperine Arnavutistan ose Arnautistan.

Shenim:
(*) Emertimi i nje kombi me shume fise me emrin e njerit prej fiseve ( ate me te shquarit ose me te zotit) nuk eshte gje e re .E njejta gje ndodhi edhe me greket te cilet Homeri i pershkruan si Akenj te "Iliada", por u emertuan me vone greke per nder te shteti me te vogel -Greqise, mbret i se ciles ishte Akili , me i shquari i gjithe akenjve.Tani si eshte e mundur qe te emertohen te gjithe Akenjte me emrin e shtetit me te vogel qe nuk shquhesh per gje tjeter vecse per grate e bukura, kjo eshte nje mister ne histori.
(**) Emri Albania sipas A.Kolias nuk eshte i vetmi qe u deformua nga Latinet. Ne studimet e tij ai aludon se edhe emri i Garibaldit ka qene shqiptar, d.m.th. Guribardhi, edhe u deformua per te njejten arsye ashtu sikurse edhe emri  Albania.Kishte besimin se me nje kerkim dhe studim te rrenjeve arbereshe te Baribaldit ia vlente te merreshe, por fatkeqesisht vdekja e nderpreu punen e tij.

Bibliografia:
"SHQIPJA DHE SANSKRITISHTJA" e Petro Zhejit, 1992
"ARVANITASIT" i A.Kolias, 1982( ribotim i 1997)
"BRAHMANET E INDISE DHE VRAGHIDET E MILITOS" -studim i paperfunduar i A.Kolias, marre nga revista "Trito Mati".

Me respekt Toro.

----------


## Bel ami

Toro sipas Cabejt Albania meret si trajte e perpunuar _Arvus_ qe ne latinisht do te thote _toke e punuar_.Megjithate keto jane hipoteza dhe pothuajse cdo njeri qe ka hedhur nje hipoteze te tille ka te drejte,kjo varet vetem nga deshira per te pranuar ate qe do ti,sepse forca bindesi ne cdo hipoteze pothuajse eshte e njellojte.

----------


## Puhiza

Etimologjikisht, Albania do te thote Vendi i te Bardheve, ndoshta per te na dalluar nga greket qe erdhen nga Mesopotamia .

Mua me cudit dhe nje fakt tjeter se pse ne shqiptaret e quajme Shqiperi dhe te huajt vazhdojne te na quajne 'Albania'?
Me duket e cuditshme fare ky dyzim emrash...

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mrdt!

"Mua me cudit dhe nje fakt tjeter se pse ne shqiptaret e quajme Shqiperi dhe te huajt vazhdojne te na quajne 'Albania'?"

Si ja vendojm nje vendi emrin me te cilin njoftohemi se pari here?, ashtu si e ka emertuar nje vend qe e ka zbuluar para neve. Ne vec e huazojm ate emer. 

Ne tere boten kemi emra nacional dhe internacional, ne shumicen e rasteve ndryshojn krejtesisht keta emertime, ose nuk kane aspak nje ethymologji te perbashket. 

Keta shembuj mund ti marrim edhe per te zgjidhur problemin tone, dhe une perzonalisht mendoj se emri ALBANIA nuk eshte emertim qe rrjedh nga gjuha shqipe. Prandaj kam pyetur shume here kur eshte perdorur ky emertim se pari here per MBARE trojet shqiptare (qyteti albanoi nuk mund te qendroj ketu si shembull pershkak te dendesise se madhe ne ato kohera te popullit shqiptare ne viset balkanike)!!!, edhe neper harta te lashta trojet tona nuk shenohen me emrin albania (psh. kemi emrat e vecant dardania, makedonia, trakia, etj. por askund nuk shenohet ALBANIA), qe do te thote se ki emertim eshte relativ i RI!!!

Thash edhe me larte se krejt shenjat tregojn kah nje emertim i ri, e jo si DESHIROJM ne, nje emertim i lashte, qe bile po mundohena ta shpjegojm nepermjet te gjuhes shqipe. 

Flm

----------


## Puhiza

Po, ke te drejte Nuh,

Albania rrjedh nga latinishtja ku Alba- eshte agimi i dites ose bardhesia. 
Ndoshta ne te huajt na njohin me emrin Albania per shkak se eshte e veshtire te shqiptohet fjala "Shqiperi", po gjithsesi me duket serish e cuditshme...

----------


## ZANOR

Nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te duket e cuditeshme ekzitenca e emrave te ndryshem. Ne nuk jemi i vetmi vend ku ndryshe na therrasin te tjeret dhe ndryshe therrasim veten. Enjejta gje ndodh edhe me greket, francezet, irlandezet etj.
Mendoj se qe emri Albania ka rrjedhur nga latinishtja kjo bind shume veta. Edhe ne se ky emer eshte marre nga fisi i albaneve qe jetonin ne shqiperine e mesme prape justifikohet me pranine akoma edhe sot t fshatit Arbane prane Tiranes(diku aty rrotull banonin albanet) dhe eshte qujtur ashtu (thuhet) nga "shkemb i bardhe" Alb- Arg- arb-azg do te thone e bardhe.
Mundet qe te jete edhe trashegim i drejtperdrejte i emrit pellazg qe prape do te thote  "lind i bardhe". Pra Alban- Arban- pellazg tegjith duan te thone lind i bardhe ose vendi nga rrjedhin te bardhet ose dicka e tille e perafert.

----------


## illiriani

lexo: Ethymologjia e emrit - Albania (edhe këtu në forum e ke)

----------


## brooklyn2007

*DR. E SHKENCAVE ANILA OMARI
16-01-2008*


_SHËNIM I REDAKTORIT: Materiali i mëposhtëm është një përgjigje e zgjeruar nga DR. E SHKENCAVE ANILA OMARI, (Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë) lidhur me pyetjen e një lexuesi që na ka kërkuar prejardhjen e fjalës "Shqiptar" dhe kuptimin e Etimologjisë. Redaksia falënderon Dr.Omarin për gatishmërinë dhe ndihmesën._

Emri etnik shqiptar, vjen nga ndajfolja shqip që emërton gjuhën. Në zanafillë kuptimi i kësaj fjale duhet të ketë qenë "qartë, kuptueshëm", siç ka mbetur në gjuhën e komunikimit të përditshëm në shprehjet "a ha shqip?", "a merr vesh, a kupton?", "shqip po ta them", "po ta them qartë, kuptueshëm". Për prejardhjen e fjalës shqip është shprehur, së pari, Gustav Meyeri në Fjalorin e tij Etimologjik të vitit 1891. Ai e lidh me foljen shqipoj të cilën e jep me vështrimin "kuptoj", siç ruhet ende në të folmen e shqiptarëve të Ukrainës në fjalën shqiptoj (p.sh., ti shqypton si ne?, "a kupton si ne?", nok shqiptoj, "nuk kuptoj", khs.Selim Islami, BSSH, nr.2, 1955; Sefer Musliu dhe Daut Dauti "Shqiptarët e Ukrainës. Udhëpërshkrime dhe punime shkencore", Shkup, 1996).

Në shqipen popullore kemi edhe shqipëlloj "shpjegoj diçka qartë e kuptueshëm, ia them shqip" (FGjSSh 1980). Vetë foljen shqipoj Meyeri e nxjerr nga latinishtja excipio "kuptoj, dëgjoj", pra sipas tij shqiptar është në thelb "ai që kupton". Kjo etimologji e Meyerit nuk është pranuar përgjithësisht nga gjuhëtarët, me argumentin që fjala latine nuk do të thotë "kuptoj", por "marr, vë mënjanë, përjashtoj, pranoj" (Çabej), dhe se folja shqip-oj nuk është parësore, por një rrjedhojë e shqip, dhe më e re se kjo, meqenëse nuk përdoret në të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë (Demiraj). Nga një kërkim që kemi bërë në Fjalorin latinisht-italisht të Calonghit, rezulton se, ndër kuptimet e shumta të foljes excipio të latinishtes, gjenden edhe vështrimet "kap me shqisa, me veshë", "mësoj, dëgjoj", "pranoj në gjykim", "interpretoj" e disa të tjera që u afrohen kuptimeve që jep Meyeri. Kështu, në mbështetje edhe të fjalës shqiptoj "kuptoj" të së folmes së shqiptarëve të Ukrainës, teza e Meyerit mund të rivlerësohet, ndërkohë që mbetet kritika për karakterin e prejardhur dhe përhapjen e kufizuar të foljes shqipoj, shqiptoj, shqipëlloj.

Një hipotezë tjetër shumë e përhapur e prejardhjes së emrit shqiptar është ajo që e lidh atë me emrin e shpendit shqipe si emër totemi (M. Lambertz) qysh prej kohës së Skënderbeut. Këtë mendim në fillim e pati pranuar me njëfarë rezerve edhe Çabej, por më pas e kritikoi me arsyetimin se tek autorët e vjetër këto dy trajta dallohen qartë: shqip shkruhet me i, ndërsa emri i shpendit shkruhet rregullisht me y, shqype, çka tregon se janë dy fjalë të ndryshme. Në autorë veriorë të mëvonshëm ndeshet edhe trajta me y për gjuhën, emrin e banorit dhe vendin: shqyp, shqyptar, Shqypni, por këto mund të jenë asociacione me emrin e shpendit, duke i lidhur të parët me "etimologji popullore" me të dytin.

Janë shprehur edhe mendime të tjera për burimin e këtij emri, të cilat nuk kanë gjetur miratim të gjerë. Është një gjë e njohur se emrat e popujve përgjithësisht mbeten të errët për nga kuptimi e burimi etimologjik. Dihet se për herë të parë emri shqiptar del në vendimet e Kuvendit të Arbënit të vitit 1703, botuar në vitin 1706, në fjalinë "… a dīnë mir giuhën e shqipëtarëvet". Më parë dhe krahas tij është përdorur emri arbën/arbër. Kohët e fundit është zbuluar Fjalori italisht-shqip i Da Leçes, 1702, nga studiuesi arbëresh Matteo Mandalà, ku del gjithashtu emri shqiptar, që e hershon (anticipon) kështu në kohë shfaqjen e emrit. Në parathënien e Fjalorit, Da Leçe shkruan: "Këte Dikcionār, oh Shqipëtār i dashun, e shkrova jo për zotinī tande, qi di mā fort se unaj vete për vetëhe, qi jam për së largu e giuhënë e shqipëtarëvet e kam posi nji kafshë së huoje".

ÇFARË ËSHTË ETIMOLOGJIA?

Etimologjia është një degë e Gjuhësisë që studion prejardhjen e fjalëve, historinë e tyre, kohën kur kanë hyrë në një gjuhë, nga cili burim dhe se si kanë ndryshuar në kohë, format dhe kuptimet e tyre. Kjo është Etimologjia Shkencore. Ajo rindërton gjenealogjinë e fjalës, duke u nisur nga gjendja e sotme e saj dhe duke u ngjitur në gjendjen më të hershme që mund arrihet. Ndërsa me Etimologji Popullore kuptohen ato etimologji që e përcaktojnë në mënyrë të gabuar prejardhjen e fjalëve, duke u mbështetur zakonisht te ngjashmëritë thjesht tingullore me fjalë të tjera të njohura, pa marrë parasysh ligjet e zhvillimit historik të gjuhëve. Etimologjia Popullore është një mënyrë arsyetimi, me të cilën ai që flet lidh në mënyrë të vetvetishme, por gabimisht, një fjalë me një tjetër. 


http://www.shekulli.com.al/news/52/A...008-01-16.html

----------


## angmokio

> Me shuani nje kuriozitet se nuk e di nga vjen prejardhja e fjales Albania.  Ilirine dhe Shqiperine e di pse ju vune shtetit tone por Albania se di.


Ne arabisht Alban do te thote Bylmet.
Nderkohe qe Albani i thone personit qe merret me pregatitjen e produkteve te bulmetit.
Nuk e di sa e mundshme mund te jete propabiliteti qe emrin Albania ta kemi marre prej arabishtes por dicka qe kam lexuar nga Cabej rreth emrin Albania ishte ajo qe Cabej e lidhte emrin Albania me dicka te bardhe dhe pergjithsisht produktet bulmetore jane te bardha.
Edhe nje fakt tjeter qe eshte realitet eshte se shqiptaret kane tradita te lashta ne prodhimin e  kosit , djathit, dhalles apo produkteve te tjera bulmetore.

----------

